# rbs Natwest insurance totally useless-gone to nfu



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

All a bunch of to$$ers in my opinion! Only one up the food chain from an Estate Agent
Upon checking our policy one year we found that we were not covered for

A) working in schools [WTF?]
B) work involving 'access to computer rooms' {WTF X2!!}

Our core business is installing computer networks, tricky when you can only get to one end of the cable, oh yeah, almost forgot...lots of the work is in schools as well.

Insurance Company duly changed


----------



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

hi trimix, other issue we have is finding an insurer to recommend to our labour only sub contractor(self employed).
Who we desperately would like to have on an industrial job but he's having issues getting public liability cover for industrial.

If anyone knows of a same day quote insurer-we'd be grateful as all he has tried so far are 10 day turn arround or not interested.


----------

